# Typing in "antique bike" on eBay.....be warned!



## squeedals (Oct 15, 2013)

I frequently look at all the wares on eBay and do a search in the "all categories" with a word search of "antique bike" or "antique bicycle" Well........you just never know what you'll find and this is a first!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-193...pt=Vintage_Men_s_Clothing&hash=item2583eddb71


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 15, 2013)

Way back I bought a boxlot of stuff at auction. Got it home and found 4 athletic supporters from the 1950s NOS in boxes. 
Listed them on ebay one at a time, each brought ~$150


----------



## squeedals (Oct 15, 2013)

alw said:


> Way back I bought a boxlot of stuff at auction. Got it home and found 4 athletic supporters from the 1950s in NOS boxes.
> Listed them on ebay one at a time, each brought ~$150




I see it has a few bids! Guess old jocks are collectable. Whodda thought  Personally and I mean personally, I find it a bit odd, but the world is odd anyway. My "boys" used underwear get worn to shreds (my wife has to toss em, I won't) so they'll never make the Bay


----------



## JOEL (Oct 15, 2013)

You can find a market for anything on Ebay. Try searching for vintage disposable diapers.


----------



## stoney (Oct 15, 2013)

I have noticed them on ebay A LOT!!!!!!! lately. You can probably see at 20 at any time. They are everywhere. If you type in vintage bicycle and scroll through. They are in boxes, laid out, on manaquins. Picture that collection hanging on your living room wall. Not me.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 15, 2013)

JOEL said:


> You can find a market for anything on Ebay. Try searching for vintage disposable diapers.




Geesh Joel.......not something I would search for bud......LOL!


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 15, 2013)

HOLY CRAP !!!    That jock strap supports 12 bids at FORTY-ONE Simoleans with five days and ten hours to go .. 
and it's from the 1930's or 1940's.  Just imagine what George Washington's jock would bring !!? 

And what about Noah's ??!  Coulda had a "flotation device" app ................


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 15, 2013)

Ad says "made by Bike..." could be our own bike had sewn this and hence the connection on ebay?
Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 15, 2013)

hoofhearted said:


> HOLY CRAP !!!    That jock strap supports 12 bids at FORTY-ONE Simoleans with five days and ten hours to go ..
> and it's from the 1930's or 1940's.  Just imagine what George Washington's jock would bring !!?
> 
> And what about Noah's ??!  Coulda had a "flotation device" app ................
> ...




I have a few theories working unfortunately in my head and its too early for such things before coffee,  but honestly why the f would you want this?... Are they gonna sniff it??.. Sorry one theory popped out.. :/


----------



## squeedals (Oct 15, 2013)

fatbar said:


> I have a few theories working unfortunately in my head and its too early for such things before coffee,  but honestly why the f would you want this?... Are they gonna sniff it??.. Sorry one theory popped out.. :/




Just proves......one mans old jock is someones new fetish. Or......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Pant...786?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2583b9cc9a


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 15, 2013)

*My brain is startin' ta tingle ............*

Am wit' you, fatbar  !!!  WHY - WHY - WHY would somebody want this ???  A potential winner 
of this auction could buy a brand-new jock for way less $$$ !!!

So .. am sittin' here drinkin' a fresh-brewed cuppa coffee .. and I've sparked a good forty-five 
cent cigar ... when it hits me .... What About All Them Jock Strap Collectors Out There WORLD-
WIDE ... when one of their members of CAJE ... Classic Antique Jock Exchange ... goes on the 
hunt in e-b ... and does a search in 'bike' under the "everything" portal ... well .. does that 
collector become shocked and appalled that "someone out there" actually collects items 
associated with old bicycles -- AND NOT JOCK STRAPS ???!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 15, 2013)

hoofhearted said:


> Am wit' you, fatbar  !!!  WHY - WHY - WHY would somebody want this ???  A potential winner
> of this auction could buy a brand-new jock for way less $$$ !!!
> 
> So .. am sittin' here drinkin' a fresh-brewed cuppa coffee .. and I've sparked a good forty-five
> ...




Yeah, but this jock is broken in...you have to look at the intangibles.
I could just slap this on and go without the discomfort of my package being squashed for the first few wears.
Chris


----------



## vincev (Oct 15, 2013)

I found a picture of Dave enjoying his ebay purchase.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 15, 2013)

I feel like I entered the twilight zone with this thread.  Who in Hades collects vintage jock straps or worse vintage disposable diapers?????????? WHY WHY WHY??????? Think I need to go toss my breakfast back up thinking about what kind of sicko's would collect these. Yuck!!!!!  Did they enjoy wearing diapers so much as a kid they want to relive that as an adult & just crap in the same brand like they did as a kid??????


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 15, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> I feel like I entered the twilight zone with this thread.  Who in Hades collects vintage jock straps or worse vintage disposable diapers?????????? WHY WHY WHY??????? Think I need to go toss my breakfast back up thinking about what kind of sicko's would collect these. Yuck!!!!!  Did they enjoy wearing diapers so much as a kid they want to relive that as an adult & just crap in the same brand like they did as a kid??????




What weirdo collects old kidz bikes!?.. What, he wants to relive his childhood?.. Haha kidding


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 15, 2013)

fatbar said:


> What weirdo collects old kidz bikes!?.. What, he wants to relive his childhood?.. Haha kidding




You got that right, my Wife & Family DO think I am weird for collecting & tinkering with old bikes.  Only my Mom understands because working in a bike shop was my first job which she helped me get at 12 years old over 40 years ago.



hoofhearted said:


> .. and I've sparked a good forty-five cent cigar ...




OK Patric, what are you smoking for 45 cents???? Inquiring minds want to know.  My $2.00 Honduran I had at 7:00 AM EDT which I do every day is probably adding to the queazy feeling caused by the vintage diaper discussion or maybe it's my thought of the sicko's buying them.  I hope me calling them sicko's does not spark a debate when we learn some CABE member also collects & wears them, LOL.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 15, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> You got that right, my Wife & Family DO think I am weird for collecting & tinkering with old bikes.  Only my Mom understands because working in a bike shop was my first job which she helped me get at 12 years old over 40 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> OK Patric, what are you smoking for 45 cents???? Inquiring minds want to know.  My $2.00 Honduran I had at 7:00 AM EDT which I do every day is probably adding to the queazy feeling caused by the vintage diaper discussion or maybe it's my thought of the sicko's buying them.  I hope me calling them sicko's does not spark a debate when we learn some CABE member also collects & wears them, LOL.




I hear Tim does an awesome job at doing Jock strap derestorations !


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

..I pay taxes to my local schools... does that make me an athletic supporter?


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 15, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ..I pay taxes to my local schools... does that make me an athletic supporter?




Yeah you may be an athletic supporter but that's different than a jock strap or diaper sniffer........


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Yeah you may be an athletic supporter but that's different than a jock strap or diaper sniffer........




that's one of the nicest things ANYONE has ever said about me.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 15, 2013)

bricycle said:


> that's one of the nicest things ANYONE has ever said about me.....




Oh bri we say Nice things bout you all the time... Stop fishing.. Get it fishing..


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Oh bri we say Nice things bout you all the time... Stop fishing.. Get it fishing..




how did you know my finger was in my nose????


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 15, 2013)

*For Gary Mc .............*

HOO NOO stuff on e-b would get this much air-time ??!!  

HOODA THUNK my 15 minutes of fame was spent sometime in 1961 ... 
but calls for a jock strap seem to reign eternal on a forum where members 
supposedly do not collect them.  Supposedly.

Gary Mc ... I've smoked these since I heard about 'em .. maybe since 2004 ... 
ten for one money ... Tampa Sweets ... generally about $20.45 for a brick of 50.
PLUS tax OR shipping if you buy them on the line.

Doing the math right now ... and adjusting for inflation/tax OR inflation/shipping ... 
comes to right around half a buck per cigar ... 

Used to get 'em at Speedway Gas Station ... now unavailable .. HOWEVER ... can get 
them at Rich's Tobacco (believe owned by Speedway) in a 10-pack (attachment) OR 
on the line when you do a Google search.

.....................  patric


----------



## ZOOK (Oct 15, 2013)

I was going to bid but just realized my package will not fit. Guess ill keep looking.


----------



## vincev (Oct 15, 2013)

bricycle said:


> that's one of the nicest things ANYONE has ever said about me.....




I tried to find something nice to say about you Bri but I just cant think of one thing.


----------



## Boris (Oct 15, 2013)

Well, I can. Brian, at least you're better than Vince!


----------



## vincev (Oct 15, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Well, I can. Brian, at least you're better than Vince!




and I am better than Dave.


----------



## Boris (Oct 15, 2013)

And I am better than Brian.


----------



## vincev (Oct 16, 2013)

then I am better than both of you.


----------



## Boris (Oct 17, 2013)

vincev said:


> then I am better than both of you.




Vince! That makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## vincev (Oct 17, 2013)

I am starting to make as much sense as you.


----------



## Boris (Oct 17, 2013)

vincev said:


> I am starting to make as much sense as you.




I think that you probably make more scents than me!


----------



## vincev (Oct 17, 2013)

my main scent is when I eat too many plums.AHHH....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 17, 2013)

vincev said:


> my main scent is when I eat too many plums.AHHH....




And there the thread goes.......  went from jock straps to Vince eating plums..


----------

